# Platzangst Deflector / Trailtech



## kamo-i (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Menschen, 

ich suche eine hochwertige, wasserdichte Jacke fÃ¼rs Biken, die man vll. auch mal so am Wochenende tragen kann. 

Die Platzangst Jacken machen mir einen sehr guten Eindruck. Neben der (wohl) bewÃ¤hrten Trailtech gibt es in der 2011Â´er Kollektion jetzt auch die Deflector. 

Diese soll wohl extrem leicht und klein verpackbar sein. Hat zudem auch angegebene 15.000 WassersÃ¤ule. Bei BMO kostet Sie 149â¬. Wenn Sie gut ist bin ich auch gern bereit soviel auszugeben. 

Ich muss dazu sagen; ich schwitze ziemlich schnell und stark. Daher ist mir die AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t/BelÃ¼ftung extrem wichtig. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer der beiden Jacken? Oder kann mir jemand andere mit den Anforderungen empfehlen?

Besten GruÃ, 
Massa


----------



## silberwald (17. Juni 2011)

Kann dir nur was zur Trailtech sagen, da ich diese selber hab. Belüftungsmöglichkeiten sind super, genauso wie die Verarbeitung an sich. Die Trailtech ist vom Material und Qualität eher etwas schwerer. Wird ja auch als Freeride Jacke beschrieben. Hatte sie letztens in Leogang im Bikepark an. Hat alles gut abgehalten und ist auch mit Handschuhen gut zu "bedienen". Ob sie durch die schwerere Qualität bei Stürzen besser hält, hab ich aber noch nicht getestet. 

Allerdings hab ich bei kühlem Bergwetter nach einer Abfahrt schon sehr geschwitzt. Kann aber bei "normalem" Bikefahren anders sein, wo man nicht noch Protektoren etc. an hat. Möglicherweise ist da die Deflektor die bessere Wahl, da die Trailtech schon soviel Platz wie eine andere Jacke braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir nächste woche auskunft zur deflektor geben, fahre nach PDS und nächste woche soll es regnen. Die Trailtech (Ventec) hab ich auch mit, mal schauen.


----------



## kamo-i (17. Juni 2011)

Danke für deine Erfahrungswerte Silberwald. 

Und rigger: Das wär ma RICHTIG GUT!  ...bin schon gespannt! Danke.


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

So zurück aus PDS die Deflektor ist ne richtig gute regenjacke die atmungsaktiv ist, sie lässt sich schön klein zusammenfalten und hä#lt gut den wind ab. Ich hab sie auch so auf dem Trail getragen als windjacke, meistens waren es so 15-20° und auf dem berg recht windig, ich hatte eigentlich immer nur ein schweißabführendes unterhemd, recht dünn, protektorenjacke, langes Trikot und die Jacke an. 
Wir mussten mal 20min pause auf 2300m in den wolken machen und es war so an der grenze von der Temperatur, ging aber noch.

Also ne geile jacke zum recht hohen Preis.


----------



## kamo-i (26. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> So zurück aus PDS die Deflektor ist ne richtig gute regenjacke die atmungsaktiv ist, sie lässt sich schön klein zusammenfalten und hä#lt gut den wind ab. Ich hab sie auch so auf dem Trail getragen als windjacke, meistens waren es so 15-20° und auf dem berg recht windig, ich hatte eigentlich immer nur ein schweißabführendes unterhemd, recht dünn, protektorenjacke, langes Trikot und die Jacke an.
> Wir mussten mal 20min pause auf 2300m in den wolken machen und es war so an der grenze von der Temperatur, ging aber noch.
> 
> Also ne geile jacke zum recht hohen Preis.



Ersma DANKE für die Erfahrungen! 

Aber wenn ich nochmal nerven darf und paar Fragen stellen... 

- wirkt sie durch das geringe Gewicht weniger langlebig? 
- Unterarmbelüftung / reisverschlüsse hat sie nicht, oder?
- Du hattest doch auch den direkten vergleich zur Trailtech (oder?). Is die Deflector spürbar atmungsaktiver?
- regen warst du nicht ausgesetzt, oder?
- da es nur ein bild im netz gibt; hast du nen selbstgeschossenes Foto? 

Sorry...  

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2011)

Die deflektor hat nen groen Zipper vorne und unter den Achseln je einen großen, der Regen perlt ab.
Heftig gestützt bin ich noch nicht mit ihr, ist aber deutlich dünner wie die trailtech/Ventec und wesentlich atmungsaktiver.
Fotos hab ich nur keine guten....


----------



## kamo-i (27. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Die deflektor hat nen groen Zipper vorne und unter den Achseln je einen großen, der Regen perlt ab.
> Heftig gestützt bin ich noch nicht mit ihr, ist aber deutlich dünner wie die trailtech/Ventec und wesentlich atmungsaktiver.
> Fotos hab ich nur keine guten....



Ok, danke!


----------



## towatai (27. Juni 2011)

auch wenns nicht direkt zum thema beiträgt hab ich hier evt. ne alternative!

*KLICK*

hab sie zwar noch nicht lange aber bin bis jetzt hoch zufrieden!


----------



## kamo-i (27. Juni 2011)

towatai schrieb:


> auch wenns nicht direkt zum thema beiträgt hab ich hier evt. ne alternative!
> 
> *KLICK*
> 
> hab sie zwar noch nicht lange aber bin bis jetzt hoch zufrieden!



...find´s grundlegend gut, dass Alternativen genannt werden! So ist es nicht. =) 

Nur denke ich sind direkt fürs Biken gedachte Jacken schon im Vorteil. Allein wg. der Ergonomie und Passform (z.B. längere Ärmel wg. gestreckter Haltung). 

Sonst fände ich (rein vom Stoff) auch die hier sehr ansprechend. Auch wg. dem Preis...

Wassersäule von 20.000mm und Atmungsaktivität 20.000 g/m²/24h sind schon ne Ansage... 

Aber dennoch würde ich gute Belüftungs-Reissverschlüsse nicht missen wollen. Allein die Unterarm-Geschichte bei den Jacken von Platzangst erscheint mir (wg. meiner eigenen schlechten Erfahrungen mit anderen Jacken) sehr gut. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## towatai (27. Juni 2011)

die ES hat z.B. nen verlängerten rücken und mit der ärmellänge hab ich, egal ob auf dem MTB oder dem Renner NULL probleme. bestellste dir halt mal ne probejacke oder auch zwei (verschiedene größen da die ES klamotten recht groß ausfallen) auf rechnung und bei nichtgefallen gehen se kostenlos zurück  die ES-klamotten haben nen großteil meiner bisherigen bikeklamotten mehr als würdig ersetzt und das meist sogar für weniger geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (27. Juni 2011)

towatai schrieb:


> die ES hat z.B. nen verlängerten rücken und mit der ärmellänge hab ich, egal ob auf dem MTB oder dem Renner NULL probleme. bestellste dir halt mal ne probejacke oder auch zwei (verschiedene größen da die ES klamotten recht groß ausfallen) auf rechnung und bei nichtgefallen gehen se kostenlos zurück  die ES-klamotten haben nen großteil meiner bisherigen bikeklamotten mehr als würdig ersetzt und das meist sogar für weniger geld!



Danke für den Tipp. Aber wenn ich jetzt mal (ganz) blöd fragen darf: Ist "ES" ne Abkürzung? Wofür? Sorry, aber ist mir noch nicht geläufig. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## towatai (27. Juni 2011)

(E)ngelbert (S)trauss


----------



## kamo-i (13. Juli 2011)

Gibt es von der Deflector mittlerweile Bilder, oder weitere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Flitschbirne (17. August 2011)

Wäre auch an Erfahrungen über die Deflector interessiert. Vor allem der große Reißverschluss vorne macht mich stutzig. Ob da bei heftigen Regen kein Wasser eindringt??


----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2011)

Ich habe die Deflector gerade zur Ansicht hier. 

Gewicht in Größe L liegt bei 380g, Packmass ist ok. Nähte sind von Innen versiegelt und der Reissverschluss an der Front ist auch extra gedichtet. Stoff ist nur eine Lage, ohne Mash Einsatz. Schnitt ist spitze, schön weit sodass auch Protektoren drunter passen.

Allerdings ist das schon eine richtige Regenjacke , einen besonders Atmungsaktiven Eindruck macht sie auf mich nicht. Da ich eigentlich eine leichte, Atmungsaktive jacke suche die ich bei jedem Wetter anziehen kann, werde ich sie wohl zurücksenden.

Leider gibt es wenig Alternativen, die ganzen Funktionsjacken von Gore und Co. haben alle einen zu engen Schnitt, um noch Ellbogen Protektoren oder gar ein leichte Protektorenweste drunter zu ziehen.


----------



## rigger (26. August 2011)

Also in PDS hatte ich die deflektor den ganzen tag an, haben allerdings wenig gestrampelt aber eigentlich find ich se ganz gut. Hält den Wind und regen ab und ist noch einigermassen atmungsaktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (26. November 2011)

@ rigger

Eine Regenjacke kann nicht atmungsaktiv sein!

Für reine Downhiller mag das nicht so schlimm sein, aber wenn du mit so einer Jacke den Berg hoch fährst nützt dir das auch nicht viel, weil du dann von Innen eh nass wirst. ;-)


----------



## rigger (29. November 2011)

Deshalb sagte ich ja auch einigermaßen atmungsaktiv....

Die Zipper waren auch komplett auf...


----------



## flowbike (12. Dezember 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> @ rigger
> 
> Eine Regenjacke kann nicht atmungsaktiv sein!
> 
> ..


herzlich willkommen in 2011, in einer Zeit in der es Klimamembranen gibt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem derzeitigen Preis der Deflector bei BMO bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen zuzuschlagen. Kann mir einer was zur Größe sagen? Hab bei meiner Softshell Größe L, wie fallen die Platzangst-Jacken so aus?


----------



## hnx (20. Dezember 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Bei dem derzeitigen Preis der Deflector bei BMO bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen zuzuschlagen. Kann mir einer was zur Größe sagen? Hab bei meiner Softshell Größe L, wie fallen die Platzangst-Jacken so aus?



Weit und relativ lang. Bräuchte deren Sachen eigentlich komplett durch die Bank eine Nummer kleiner.


----------



## flowbike (21. Dezember 2011)

kann ich bestätigen, hatte letztens die trailtech anprobiert. bin sonst auch eher der "L-Typ", bei der Jacke habe ich allerdings M gebraucht.
Laut Adventskalendervorschau per newsletter, gibt es die trailtech in schwarz morgen bei fahrrad.de für 80.-


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Trailtech in grün find ich auch schon ziemlich geil.. aber eigentlich brauch ich was richtig wasserfestes, möglichst platzsparend verstaubares. Schade das es die Deflector nur in schwarz gibt, ein wunder das nicht alle Biker depressiv werden bei dem riesigen Angebot an schwarzen Klamotten  Trotzdem wohl besser geeignet für meine Ansprüche, bleibt man halt der schwarze Peter.

EDIT: Was ich eigentlich fragen wollte: Klingt bei mir ja dann auch ganz nach M, aber habt ihr Ellenbogenprotektoren dazugezählt? Die sollten schon drunter passen.


EDIT EDIT: Hab BMO mal ne Mail geschickt und meine Körpermaße angegeben, die meinen ich sollte Gr. L bestellen. Bin ja mal gespannt ob ich nen Kartoffelsack bekomme ;-)


----------



## hnx (21. Dezember 2011)

Zumindest bei meiner Aussage waren Ellenbogenschoner und leichte Rumpfveste inklusive.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Dezember 2011)

Okay, danke. Wie ich mich kenne hab ich die falsche Größe bestellt, aber mal schaun, wenn die zu schlabberig is muss ich nochmal in M umtauschen.


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Januar 2012)

hi, habe mir eine Trailtech für kleines Geld an land gezogen, nur bin ich mir noch unsicher, welche ich behalte, habe eine L und eine XL.
Die arme sind bei beiden irgendwie gleichlang.Die L ist am Bauch etwas enger, aber dafür macht die XL bei Fahrradhaltung eine Beule am Bauch.
Ich bin mir unsicher, welche ich behalten soll. Einige Tips von Trägern, wie zb. verhalten nach einer Wäsche wäre denke ich sehr hilfreich. Vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cupertino (14. Januar 2012)

Ist die Trailtech eigentlich eine Regenjacke?
Ich wollte sie mir als Frühjahr/Herbst-Jacke kaufen.


----------



## NoMütze (14. Januar 2012)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Ist die Trailtech eigentlich eine Regenjacke?
> Ich wollte sie mir als Frühjahr/Herbst-Jacke kaufen.



Ich denke, die "Regenjacke" als solche ist eher die Deflector.
Zumindest rein von den techn. Zahlen her...(die mM aber eher Werbungsgefasel sind)...und leichter ist sie auch.
Von meiner Ventec kann ich aber sagen, dass die sehr wohl Regen/Regenschauer stand hält...
Alles in allem ist die Trailtech halt robuster/vielseitiger/schwerer ... bietet aber auch Unmengen an Ventilationsöffnungen. Deshalb bekomm ich jetzt auch noch eine im Abverkauf


----------



## hnx (14. Januar 2012)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Ist die Trailtech eigentlich eine Regenjacke?
> Ich wollte sie mir als Frühjahr/Herbst-Jacke kaufen.



Leichten Regen hält sie ab, allerdings ist es keine "Plastiktüte" (wie z.B. die Deflector), d.h. bei Dauerregen sifft sie irgendwann durch.
Ist halt das übliche Dilemma, Regenjacke und von innen oder wasserabweisende Jacke und auf Dauer von aussen nass werden.
Die Trailtech hat festen Stoff, lässt sich also nicht gut falten. Sollte man überlegen, wenn die Jacke hauptsächlich für den Rucksack ist.


----------



## Cupertino (14. Januar 2012)

Hört sich doch brauchbar an!
Eine reine Regenjacke habe ich (Gore) schon.
Ich suche also "keine" Regenjacke, sondern (wie geschrieben) eine für die Übergangszeit.
Hab sie mir jetzt mal bestellt.


----------



## Jobal (16. Januar 2012)

Habe die Trailtech, ist aber bei mir eine reine Herbst/Winterjacke. Für Frühjahr/Sommer ist sie mir, trotz aller Belüftungsöffnungen zu warm.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## QUenten (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

vor kurzem habe ich mir eine Deflector gekauft.
Als sie gestern angekommen ist und ich sie ausgepackt habe war ich doch recht enttäuscht, ist das normal das die Jacke so dünn ist?
Was ich noch kurioser finde ist die Tatsache das die Jacke unterhalb der Schulter, ungefähr auf Höhe wo die Ärmel anfangen, wie eine Art Schlitz ist wo ich problemlos meine Hand durchstecken kann. Dient diese Öffnung der Lüftung oder ist die Jacke kaputt?

Parallel dazu hab ich mir ne Ram Zip Off gekauft, von der bin ich begeistert nur eben die Deflector enttäuscht doch vor allem da sie mal 149 gekostet hat.


----------



## hnx (21. Januar 2012)

Das die Jacke so leicht ist ist normal, ist eine reine Regenjacke. Soll es robuster und weniger wasserdicht sein, dann musst du die Trailtech bestellen. Noch dicker ist die Tactic, taugt mir aber gar nicht. Schwer, kaum wasserabweisend, zu warm, finde so sollte ne Softshell nicht sein.
Der Schlitz unter den Armen dient der Lüftung, ließ sich bei der Deflector die ich hatte aber verschließen.


----------



## teatimetom (21. Januar 2012)

Trailtech EVO könnte auch wieder interessant sein.
habe viele Platzangst klamotten, und zum touren fahren noch was stabiles leichtes wasserdichtes und atmungsaktives gesucht.
sollte eigentlich die Deflector werden wegen guter techn. Daten 15000 mm wassersäule / atmungsakt. 
(meine alte Hardride mit 5000/5000 ist nicht sehr angenehm wenn man viel schwitzt, reine Bikeparkjacke)

da sie nicht mehr lieferbar war, habe ich den anbieter gewechselt und besitze nun eine:
Oakley Blend Jacke, sehr genial. 
genau richtig für den winter, 10000 wasserdicht /atmungsaktiv reicht eigentlich. hochgezogener kragen mit atmungslöchern, so das man das gesamte gesicht verstecken kann und sogar pulswärmer 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...44d618e91/Oakley-Blend-Jacke-Sommer-2011.html
taugt so wies aussieht auch gut zum skifahren, bei -5 grad mit einem Baselayer ist sie noch genug warm.


----------



## austriacarp (21. Januar 2012)

Habe mir die Oakley Blend auch bestellt aber noch nicht bekommen. Eigentlich hatte ich die Jacke für das Frühjahr gedacht und nicht als Winterjacke da sie ja als Sommer Jacke angeführt ist. Die Deflector verwende ich als Regenjacke für den Sommer dürfte bei dieser Materialstärke auch für nichts anderes gedacht sein mal sehen wie es mit der Atmungsaktivität aussieht. Als Winterjacke bin ich nach mehreren Tests bei der Jack Wolfskin Softselljacke hängen geblieben die ist von der Atmungsaktivität nicht zu topen und ich schwitze wirklich sehr leicht. Habe auch schon eine Gore und eine Oldo probiert sind aber nicht annähernd so Atmungsaktiv. Mit der Wolfskin einen Kompressionsshirt von Nike und einen Nike Pro Laufshirt bin sogar ich als "Vielschwitzer" komplett trocken. Habe aber 3 Jahre gebraucht bis ich die optimale Kombi gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Januar 2012)

QUenten schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor kurzem habe ich mir eine Deflector gekauft.
> Als sie gestern angekommen ist und ich sie ausgepackt habe war ich doch recht enttäuscht, ist das normal das die Jacke so dünn ist?
> ...




Platzangst wirbt in der Beschreibung  doch sogar damit das sie ultraleicht ist und sehr sehr platzsparend verstaut/gefaltet werden kann. Is halt eine super Lösung die immer einen Platz im Rucksack findet und bei plötzlich aufkommendem Regen rausgeholt werden kann.
Mit dem "Schlitz" meinst du den Luftschlitz auf dem Rücken der Jacke? Der ist normal, aber wenn du die Jacke normal anhast kann da ja rein garnichs reinkommen. Die Lüftungsschlitze unter den Armen und vor der Brust sollten eigentlich einen Reißverschluß besitzen ;-)


----------



## QUenten (23. Januar 2012)

Scheinbar war es etwas unverständlich^^
Das es sehr platzsparend sei habe ich gelesen trotzdem war es sehr überraschend wie dünn die Jacke ist, ob sie gut ist muss ich mal austesten (was jedoch schwierig sein dürfte^^)
Der Schlitz geht tatsächlich nach unten auf, hatte beim ersten Begutachten irgendwie das Gefühl es wäre anders herum.

Danke für die Hilfe und ja an den Ärmeln gibt es Reißverschlüsse


----------



## Asko (26. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man bei der Trailtech die Kapuze verstecken bzw abmachen kann?


----------



## hnx (26. Januar 2012)

Bei meiner 2011er gehts nicht, weder verstecken noch abnehmen.


----------



## Asko (26. Januar 2012)

Schade, dann sind die Reisverschlüsse wohl nur Lüftungsöffnungen.
Hab se mir trotzdem mal bestellt. 74.99 Euro für die Schwarze 2011er in L schien mir doch als ganz guter Preis.


----------



## hnx (26. Januar 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Schade, dann sind die Reisverschlüsse wohl nur Lüftungsöffnungen.
> Hab se mir trotzdem mal bestellt. 74.99 Euro für die Schwarze 2011er in L schien mir doch als ganz guter Preis.



Welche Reißverschlüsse? Wenn du die silbernen Bömmel rechts und links vom Reißverschluss in Kragenhöhe meinst, dann sind das kleine "P"-förmige "Griffe" mit denen du die Gummis zur Regulierung der Kapuze einstellen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (26. Januar 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Welche Reißverschlüsse? Wenn du die silbernen Bömmel rechts und links vom Reißverschluss in Kragenhöhe meinst, dann sind das kleine "P"-förmige "Griffe" mit denen du die Gummis zur Regulierung der Kapuze einstellen kannst.



Narf. Das macht natürlich Sinn.


----------



## hnx (26. Januar 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Narf. Das macht natürlich Sinn.



Du wirst Spaß mit der Trailtech haben, wenn du auf direkte Belüftung stehst 
Zwei komplett zu öffenende Schlitze an den Armen, die Twin Zip Kombination an jeder Seite, allerdings mit gelochtem Stoff ausgelegt und dann dazu noch auf einer Brustseite ein längerer Schlitz.
Die Kapuze ist zweifach einstellbar, "Tiefe" und auch die "Rundung".
Ist schon durchdacht das Ding, der Stoff ist halt eher Bike-untypisch fest. Hält dafür aber auch wenns mal auf den Boden geht.


----------



## Asko (28. Januar 2012)

Grad war der Postbote da und hatte die Trailtech dabei. 

Für den Preis is das echt ne Hammerjacke, bin schon am überlegen mir gleichnoch ne 2. für die Freizeit ausserhalb des Bikens zu kaufen. Finde den Stoff auchnicht zu Fest, mir taugt sie richtig gut. 
Hab noch ne Mares Jacke die ich bisher zum Biken benutzt habe, DAS ist fester Stoff


----------



## Jobal (29. Januar 2012)

Mir ist gerade bei meiner Trailtech, der Abschluss vom Reißverschluss an der Unterarmbelüftung aufgerissen. Strange, hat nicht gehakt u. geklemmt, schöner Mist. Jetzt muss ich das Teil zurückschicken.

Ist jemanden schon mal was ähnliches passiert?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Bergschwein (6. Februar 2012)

Die Jacke gibt es ja schon seit einigen Tagen recht günstig. Da will man gleich direkt bestellen. Aber wie sieht es mit der Rucksacktauglichkeit aus? Soll heißen: Macht die Membran das mit? Oder habe ich nach nem halben Jahr nasse durchgescheuerte Schulterpartien?


----------



## hnx (6. Februar 2012)

Ich trage nur gelegentlich Rucksack und dann auch nicht übermäßig schwer, da passts auf den Schultern noch mit dem Regen nach gut 7 Monaten. (Trailtech)
Wenn du die Deflector meinst, dann würde ich von Rucksack wohl eher absehen, will ich garnicht testen, so dünn wie der Stoff eh scho ist (typisch Regenjacke halt).


----------



## Bergschwein (6. Februar 2012)

Danke dir! Ich würde auch eher zur Trailtech neigen.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (6. Februar 2012)

Also hab ich das richtig verstanden: 
Die Trailtech fällt eher etwas größer aus, so daß mal als XL-Träger - wenn man keine Protektoren, sondern nur normale Funktionskleidung drunter trägt - auch gut ne L bestellen kann (XL ist zum Schnapper-Tarif ned verfügbar) und die Jacke eignet sich gut als Winterjacke (entsprechendes Zwiebelprinzip drunter)? Wenn ja, dann würd ich nämlich bei Brügelmann jetzt zuschlagen, da sie dort in L (schwarz) nur 69 Euronen kostet und so meine Adidas Summit Clima 365 Windstopper, die gar ned atmungsaktiv ist, ersetzen...


----------



## hnx (6. Februar 2012)

Die Trailtech ist keine Funktionsjacke wie zB Gore Bike Wear oder die bekannten Outdoormarken. Ist eher für den Bergab Einsatz gemacht, daher auch die richtigen Lüftungsöffnungen anstatt stark atmendes Membran und der feste, Stürze vertragende Stoff.
Ich merke schon deutlich, wenn ich statt der Trailtech meine Softshell trage. Weniger Schweiß, angenehmeres Klima (zu Gunsten der Softshell).


----------



## Hasenmann666 (6. Februar 2012)

Alright, dann streich ich die doch besser und schau mich eher mal nach Vaude und Co. um. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterenergy (9. Februar 2012)

Muss nochmal nerven..hätte noch ein paar fragen zur trailtech: 
-reicht die atmungsaktivität für höhenanstiege bis 800 hm aus, oder wird es im frühling/herbst darin zu warm? 
-Laut forum soll sie ja relativ robust sein dass hoffe ich mal... kann das jmd nicht bestaetigen?
-kann man mit der jacke auch mal eine halbe stunde bis stunde im regen fahren
- könnte jmd vlt. noch ein photo von der SCHWARZEN trailtech reinstellen (da die bilder im internet nicht gut erkennbar sind)
DAnke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Asko (9. Februar 2012)

Kann dir höchstens mitn n paar (eher schlechten) Bildern dienen, hab meine noch nicht lange genug im über die Fahreigenschaften zu berichten. Morgen sollte aber auch meine neue Kamera ankommen falls dir das nicht reicht.


----------



## Monsterenergy (9. Februar 2012)

jep vielen dank die bilder sind schon mal guuuut 
jetzt nur noch was zu den fragen...


----------



## wesone (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Die Trailtech ist auch nicht atmungsaktiv, sie  verfügt zwar über ein großzügiges Belüftungssystem aber atmungsaktiv ist was anderes.

Bei längeren Touren bergauf wirds doch ganz schön warm und schwitzig darunter.

Wenns hauptsächlich Bergab gehen soll, dann passt es mit der Trailtech.

Ne vernünftige Softshelljacke macht da m.M. nach mehr Sinn, wenn man eine seperate Regenjacke mitführt.


----------



## Monsterenergy (9. Februar 2012)

Okay, ich habe vor die jacke auch nur im winter berghoch sowie berab zu fahren und ab 13/14 grad dient sie dann nur für kurze anstiege als jacke sonst denke ich benutze ich sie eher für runterzus. 
Ist die Jacke den eigentlich komplett winddicht?
Wie siehts mit der größe aus...ist sie nicht allzu weit? 
Habe gedacht das ich bei 175 die M nehme...


----------



## hnx (9. Februar 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die Trailtech ist auch nicht atmungsaktiv, sie  verfügt zwar über ein großzügiges Belüftungssystem aber atmungsaktiv ist was anderes.
> 
> ...



Habe die Trailtech auch und kann das genauso 100%-ig unterschreiben.

--

Habe bei 183cm die Trailtech in XL, da passen dann auch noch Schoner bzw. SJ drunter. 
Finde sie ist schon eher großzügig, im Vergleich mit heutiger Outdoormode, geschnitten.
Weiter oben wurde auch nach der Regentauglichkeit gefragt. Die Jacke selbst hält den Regen, solange es nicht schüttet, 30-45mins ab, allerdings läuft der Form wegen das Wasser über das Gesicht ins Innere (egal ob Kapuze oder ohne, ob Helm oder ohne).
Komplett winddicht ist die Jacke auch nicht. Erst bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ist mir aufgefallen, daß ein bisschen Zug in Höhe Brust durchkommt. Die Jacke hat im oberen Reißverschlussbereich keinen zweiten Knopf (nur am Saum unten), dadurch fehlt imho Verschluss.


----------



## Monsterenergy (9. Februar 2012)

Guuut danke ihr habt mir schon mal sehr geholfen...klingt eig. alles ganz okay,nach so einer jacke habe ich auch in etwa gesucht und wenn der preis jetzt auch noch so niedrig ist werde ich sie jetzt einfach mal bestellen, im schlimmsten fall schick ich sie halt wieder zurück.


----------

